# moving to spain part three



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

I posted a couple of threads regarding our move to Spain, there was some interest on how we were getting on, well, nearly there.

Good Abagado, essential, got mine from reccomendations. Seller was getting a bit fed up, having to produce bills for everything, but at least we had confidence the Abagado was doing it correctly.

NIE number, read horror stories of queing for hours, our Abagado sent a car for us, went to Elche, the whole process at the Police station took 15 minutes. 50 euros, well worth it.

Bank account, again reccomendation, they rang me from Spain, discussed our requirements, opened an account to buy the property, when we arrive possible different account to suit our needs. Cost so far zero.

So, I have found the whole process hassle free, everybody we have dealt with have been very friendly and helpful.

As I have said before, don't cut corners, it will cost a bit more to pay for the 'experts' but in the long run worth every penny
t


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonemar said:


> I posted a couple of threads regarding our move to Spain, there was some interest on how we were getting on, well, nearly there.
> 
> Good Abagado, essential, got mine from reccomendations. Seller was getting a bit fed up, having to produce bills for everything, but at least we had confidence the Abagado was doing it correctly.
> 
> ...


Always good to hear how things are going and glad that you are happy with the way things have turned out
PS Abogado/a


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Small point: why 50 euros for NIE/Residencia?? 
Ours cost 10 euros. Mind you, we didn't need an abogado or gestor...
Does the fee vary from region to region, I wonder?


----------



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes 50 euros was more expensive, however this included picking us up from a hotel and taking us back. It was actually less expensive than a taxi, and off course hassle free


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Small point: why 50 euros for NIE/Residencia??
> Ours cost 10 euros. Mind you, we didn't need an abogado or gestor...
> Does the fee vary from region to region, I wonder?


no it doesn't vary - that would be the charge made by the gestor or whoever 'helped' them 


there's one here charging 100€ per person - so 4 in a family that's 400€ for one trip - & you have to go too, anyway - & they could have maybe 10 in that one trip too....


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi, do you mind introduce your Abogado to us?

When we got the NIE, we paid much more than 50 euros!

Our Abogado charged us 200 euros to get my husband and son's residency! 

The man kept asking more money. So we wont use him any more.

Since I am non European, I have to get my residency in Alicante. We ended up to make an appointment on Mar.5 and applied on Mar.18. The woman in the office checked the docs and said everything is OK on Mar.5. But the man in the office said the bank statement is not accepted on Mar.18. We went to our bank and we have to wait for this docs until next Tuesday.

I wont mind using your Abogado at all since we wasted so much time to get my residency!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> no it doesn't vary - that would be the charge made by the gestor or whoever 'helped' them
> 
> 
> there's one here charging 100€ per person - so 4 in a family that's 400€ for one trip - & you have to go too, anyway - & they could have maybe 10 in that one trip too....


What a rip-off!! All you have to do, basically, is fill in and hand over a few forms, which can be downloaded from our Stickies.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What a rip-off!! All you have to do, basically, is fill in and hand over a few forms, which can be downloaded from our Stickies.


exactly!!

when I think of the number of people I've helped do the forms - for free..... 


I'm in the wrong job.................


----------

